# I have some exciting additions coming!



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

First I have to thank Denise at Tiny Starz for letting me have two great does-
Odeon Ranch HO Jeu Blanc and Old Mountain Farm Freckles

Both girls come from terrific mammory systems on both sides of their pedigree. 
Freckles has freshened once, and had a terrific ff udder.

Both are on my site, still waiting to get appropiate pictures of Blanc.
Both are also bred to Kyeema Ridge SP Larrikin for late Jan kids.
Hopefully they will stay bred and give us pretty girls!

I also had a fantastic oppurtunity to purchase two other does!
One is Gypsy Moon Kira, a J-Nels Simba (full brother to J-Nels Dumplin!!) daughter 
Out of Echo Point Sassie who I just think is lovely.

The other doe is Madisons Meadow Princess Lilly who is a daughter of Buttin'Heads Zip of Champagne (out of Wedding Songs Dam) and out of Wood Bridge Farm StarGazer.

I'll get pictures up of them as soon as possible! 
I just had to share my excitement!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!! :stars: Congrats...that's awesome! ...now...we'll be needing some pics in a timely fashion.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Freckles 








Her FF Udder  

Lilly- 








Kira









And with Much appreciation, and thanks to Both Kylee at KW Farm And Ken at Oden Ranch- A picture of my new girl Blanc's Dam- 
GCH Sandy Hollow Mon Petit Chou 2*M


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great additions!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! Lovely :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WOOO nice!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Beautiful!! :stars:

...Oh and you're very welcome! I was so glad to find a picture of her too...such a pretty doe!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, they are beautiful!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Freckles!   :drool: :drool:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! No one is home just yet, so I'm having to work with other photos. Lol
I'll provide more as soon as everyone gets home!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oooo I <33 Freckles, she is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I just love Freckles


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Those are some BEAUTIFUL ladies


----------

